# "hot gutter" Canadian code alert.



## RDC (Nov 11, 2010)

I understand your point about it already being pased, but even though is was approved in the past doesnt make it safe. I dont disagree with the inspector wanting a main breaker and I think his reasoning is more than accessibilty to the hot gutter...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Six is the rule for us. The new "house meter" thing sometimes screws that up.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

RDC said:


> I understand your point about it already being pased, but even though is was approved in the past doesnt make it safe. I dont disagree with the inspector wanting a main breaker and I think his reasoning is more than accessibilty to the hot gutter...




Hot splitter troughs were used in some older installations.

The inspector has a point. The safety factor reason is what is quoted, 

but I M O the real reason is, the splitter is on the non metered side, 

therefore power can be stolen. Also in theory, the feeders could be 

overloaded. Makes sense to me. I have seen some troughs that were 

sealed by the utility supplier, but that could be easily tampered 

with too.


----------



## RDC (Nov 11, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Hot splitter troughs were used in some older installations.
> 
> The inspector has a point. The safety factor reason is what is quoted,
> 
> ...


 
I agree 100%. Thats what I was getting at.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Hot splitter troughs were used in some older installations.
> 
> The inspector has a point. The safety factor reason is what is quoted,
> 
> ...


Just adding a switch is not going to solve the unmetered issue though.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

I smell free power for a grow-up.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

We have done that in the past here, and occasionally still do it. In the US, there's no rule against it, unless the particular power company has a rule. We just make sure the gutter we use has sealing provisions. 

Realistically, what's the difference if your multi-meter stack has busing inside to do the splitting to each meter, or if you do a gutter tap to individual meters? Nothing!


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> We have done that in the past here, and occasionally still do it. In the US, there's no rule against it, unless the particular power company has a rule. We just make sure the gutter we use has sealing provisions.
> 
> Realistically, what's the difference if your multi-meter stack has busing inside to do the splitting to each meter, or if you do a gutter tap to individual meters? Nothing!


There's really no difference.Just much easier for some numb nuts to open the splitter and take off free power.


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> There is a 4 plex with a 2 inch rigid mast coming inside and terminating in a splitter/gutter. From there it nipples into meter sockets and then panels with main breakers for each suite.
> This was done some time in the sixties. Was this legal then? What rule prevents it now?
> The municipality has subjected all rentals to inspection, and the inspector wants a 200 amp switch installed before the gutter.
> 
> ...


I see this all the time in older commercial or multi-res. buildings here. Unless the poco wants it changed(which they should pay for) no reason to change it.


----------

